# Raws in ziploc?



## gycbrx (Oct 31, 2021)

So I recently got my order and it was in a ziploc bag? is this safe to use? Ive never had raws sent to me this way. What do you fellas think I should do?


----------



## bbuck (Nov 1, 2021)

While not the most professional way to do business. I have received some that way that were for small amounts. If the supplier is reputable then it should be fine.


----------



## gycbrx (Nov 1, 2021)

bbuck said:


> While not the most professional way to do business. I have received some that way that were for small amounts. If the supplier is reputable then it should be fine.



Its one of our sponsors. Just wanted some guidance. It probably has moisture in it. very clumpy


----------



## bbuck (Nov 2, 2021)

That can happen no matter the container it comes in, if moisture was present when the container was being filled.


----------

